# Detailer in Horsham/Eastbourne area?



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

A work colleague is looking for a good detailer, ideally mobile to give his F-Type a good going over. Has anyone any recommendations for the Horsham or even the Eastbourne area?


----------

